# Notícias Especial: Chuva e Trovoada 18 Fevereiro de 2008



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 08:40)

*Mau Tempo: Túneis do Campo Grande e Campo Pequeno cortados devido inundações - PSP Lisboa*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 07:38

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - O trânsito está hoje cortado nos túneis do Campo Grande e do Campo Pequeno devido às inundações provocadas pelas chuvas que caíram na região de Lisboa, disse à Lusa fonte da Divisão de Trânsito da PSP.

"O túnel no sentido Saldanha/Campo Grande e Campo Grande/Saldanha bem como o do Campo Pequeno estão cortados devido a inundações e lamas", adiantou a mesma fonte, salientando que no local estão também algumas viaturas avariadas.

De acordo com a Divisão de Trânsito da PSP, houve também uma derrocada de pedras no sentido Praça de Espanha/Alcântara, não havendo vítimas a registar.

"Estão lá duas viaturas imobilizadas. O trânsito não está cortado", adiantou, alertando ainda os condutores para terem cuidado com lençóis de água no acesso do Eixo Norte/Sul à Segunda Circular.

Também na zona baixa de Alcântara circula-se com menor intensidade devido aos lençóis de água.

A PSP, que tem recebido muitos pedidos de ajuda, adiantou ainda que não há registo de acidentes graves, apenas "pequenos toques" originados pelo mau tempo.

As fortes chuvas que caíram sobre a região de Lisboa provocaram quase duas centenas de pedidos de socorro para os Sapadores de Bombeiros, esgotando a capacidade de resposta da corporação.

De acordo com a PSP de Lisboa, a inundação que se regista na zona de acesso à Encarnação, no sentido Sul/Norte à entrada da Auto-Estrada Lisboa-Porto, está a provocar filas de trânsito devido à extrema lentidão com que se circula naquela zona.

António Vinagre, responsável do turno da madrugada no regimento de Sapadores de Bombeiros, disse à Lusa que a tiveram 180 pedidos de socorro, tendo conseguido responder a 150.

Fonte do Serviço Nacional de Protecção Civil disse à Lusa que está a ser feito um levantamento de todos os casos registados, prevendo-se que cerca das 08:00 seja distribuído um comunicado com os dados obtidos.

Os concelhos de Lisboa, Almada e Sintra foram os mais fustigados pelas chuvas intensas que se registaram desde a noite de domingo, disse à Lusa uma fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia.

DD/JPA

Lusa/Fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 08:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008 - Noticias*

*Mau Tempo: Bombeiros de Algés receberam cerca de 50 chamadas de socorro devido a inudações na zona baixa*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 07:25

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - Os Bombeiros Voluntários de Algés registaram hoje de madrugada cerca de 50 pedidos de socorro relacionados com inundações na zona baixa da zona, na sequência da chuva forte que tem caído.

De acordo com uma fonte dos bombeiros, os casos de inundações que têm surgido são em habitações e em algumas lojas.

A mesma fonte ressalvou também que muitas lojas ainda não abriram, pelo que poderá vir a haver mais pedidos de auxílio.

"Trata-se de inundações, infiltrações e algerozes entupidos", adiantou.

As vias rodoviárias de Algés e Dafundo são normalmente cenários de cheias quando chove demasiado, mas até agora os Bombeiros Voluntários de Algés não foram alertados para qualquer situação.

SB

Lusa/Fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 08:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008 - Noticias*

*Mau Tempo: Circulação cortada na Marginal de Lisboa e no acesso a Frielas (A8)*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 06:53

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - O trânsito está hoje cortado na Estrada Marginal Lisboa-Cascais, na zona de Caixas, bem como no nó de acesso a Frielas, na Auto-Estrada 8 (Torres Vedras-Lisboa) devido às inundações provocadas pelas chuvas, disse à Lusa fonte da GNR.

Na zona de Caxias o trânsito está a ser desviado para o interior, via estádio Nacional, enquanto no nó de Frielas não há por enquanto qualquer circulação.

As fortes chuvas que caíram sobre a região de Lisboa provocaram quase duas centenas de pedidos de socorro para os Sapadores Bombeiros, esgotando a capacidade de resposta da corporação.

Até agora não há notícia de vítimas nem de danos avultados, mas em muitas zonas de Lisboa, sobretudo nos túneis e nas zonas mais baixas, a circulação automóvel faz-se com muita dificuldade, segundo fonte da PSP da capital.

A inundação que se regista na zona de acesso à Encarnação, no sentido Sul-Norte, à entrada da Auto-Estrada Lisboa-Porto, está a provocar filas de trânsito devido à extrema lentidão com que se circula naquela zona.

"Nunca vi uma coisa destas em tão pouco tempo. Tivemos 180 pedidos de socorro, conseguimos responder a 150 e temos 30 outros ainda a aguardar, com as viaturas e equipas a responderem a vários casos ao mesmo tempo", comentou António Vinagre, responsável do turno de madrugada no Regimento de Sapadores Bombeiros.

"Foi uma coisa anormal. A partir das 04:30 desatou a chover intensamente e desde então tem sido um fluxo impressionante de telefonemas para acudir a pedidos de socorro por causa de telhados e habitações danificadas, inundações de ruas e problemas nas vias", referiu.

Fonte do Serviço Nacional de Protecção Civil disse à Lusa que está a ser feito um levantamento de todos os casos registados, prevendo-se que cerca das 08:00 seja distribuído um comunicado com os dados obtidos.

Os concelhos de Lisboa, Almada e Sintra foram os mais fustigados pelas chuvas intensas que se registaram desde a noite de domingo, disse à Lusa uma fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia.

No observatório do Aeroporto de Lisboa, registou-se entre as 00:00 e as 05:00 uma precipitação de 65 milímetros (65 litros de água por metro quadrado), com 35 milímetros entre as 04:00 e as 05:00.

No observatório do Jardim Botânico registaram-se, no mesmo período, 66 milímetros, com 36 milímetros entre as 04:00 e as 05:00.

O concelho de Almada registou uma precipitação de 35 milímetros, com 17 milímetros na hora de mais intensidade, disse a fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia.

Segundo uma porta-voz da Protecção Civil, no concelho de Almada as zonas mais inundadas forma a Trafaria (bairro do Torrão), Cacilhas e Costa da Caparica, havendo ainda muitos pedidos de socorro por atender às 06:00.

No concelho de Sintra, a precipitação acumulada foi de 44 milímetros, com 17,7 milímetros entre as 03:00 e as 06:00, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia.

JPA/OM

Lusa/fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 08:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008 - Noticias*

*Mau Tempo: Cascais, Oeiras, Loures e Sintra foram os concelhos mais afectados no distrito de Lisboa*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 07:39

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - Os concelhos de Cascais, Oeiras, Loures e Sintra foram os mais afectados pelo mau tempo de hoje de madrugada no distrito de Lisboa, de acordo com o Comando Distrital de Socorro de Lisboa (CDOS).

As inundações registadas ocorreram na via pública e em caves e subcaves de habitações, adiantou a mesma fonte.

Cerca das 07:00, as operações de socorro estavam ainda a decorrer, indicou a fonte do CDOS contactada pela Lusa.

Oito distritos de Portugal continental estão hoje sob aviso Amarelo, cinco deles - Santarém, Lisboa, Setúbal, Beja e Faro - devido à previsão de chuva por vezes forte e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.

O distrito de Faro está também sob aviso Amarelo, o segundo de uma escala que vai até quatro, devido à ondulação forte, entre 2 a 3 metros.

Os distritos de Viseu, Guarda e Castelo Branco estão igualmente sob aviso Amarelo, onde o vento deverá soprar forte com rajadas na ordem dos 90 quilómetros por hora.

O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê para hoje períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, temporariamente fortes nas regiões Centro e Sul, com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.

Prevê-se também vento forte, sobretudo nas terras altas, e queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.

SB

Lusa/Fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 08:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008 - Noticias*

*Mau tempo: Lisboa, Almada e Sintra registaram maior precipitação na madrugada*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 06:29

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - Os concelhos de Lisboa, Almada e Sintra foram os mais fustigados pelas chuvas intensas que se registaram desde a noite de domingo, disse à Lusa uma fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia.

No observatório do Aeroporto de Lisboa, registou-se entre as 00:00 e as 05:00 uma precipitação de 65 milímetros (65 litros de água por metro quadrado), com 35 milímetros entre as 04:00 e as 05:00.

No observatório do Jardim Botânico registaram-se, no mesmo período, 66 milímetros, com 36 milímetros entre as 04:00 e as 05:00.

O concelho de Almada registou uma precipitação de 35 milímetros, com 17 milímetros na hora de mais intensidade, disse a fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia.

Segundo uma porta-voz da Protecção Civil, no concelho de Almada as zonas mais inundadas forma a Trafaria (bairro do Torrão), Cacilhas e Costa da Caparica, havendo ainda muitos pedidos de socorro por atender às 06:00.

No concelho de Sintra, a precipitação acumulada foi de 44 milímetros, com 17,7 milímetros entre as 03:00 e as 06:00, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia.

OM.

Lusa/fim.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 08:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008 - Noticias*

*Mau tempo: Chuvas diluvianas deixam Sapadores de Lisboa "sem capacidade de resposta"*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 06:19

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - O Regimento de Sapadores Bombeiros recebeu quase duas centenas de pedidos de socorro a partir das 04:30 de hoje, numa situação que o deixou "sem capacidade de resposta", disse à Lusa António Vinagre, responsável no turno da madrugada.

As chuvas diluvianas que se abateram sobre a região de Lisboa, acompanhadas de fortes trovoadas centradas sobre a capital, provocaram cheias nas ruas, túneis e zonas mais baixas em pouco mais de uma hora, mas até agora não há notícía de vítimas ou de danos avultados.

"Nunca vi uma coisa destas em tão pouco tempo. Tivemos 180 pedidos de socorro, conseguimos responder a 150 e temos 30 outros ainda a aguardar, com as viaturas e equipas a responderem a vários casos ao mesmo tempo", comentou António Vinagre.

"Foi uma coisa anormal. A partir das 04:30 desatou a chover intensamente e desde então tem sido um fluxo impressionante de telefonemas para acudir a pedidos de socorro por causa de telhados e habitações danificadas, inundações de ruas e problemas nas vias", referiu.

Fonte do Serviço Nacional de Protecção Civil disse à Lusa que está a ser feito um levantamento de todos os casos registados, prevendo-se que cerca das 08:00 seja distribuído um comunicado com os dados obtidos.

Em Lisboa, há notícias de inundações em várias zonas, com destaque o túnel do Campo Grande, bem como problemas na zona do Alto da Boa Viagem, na marginal Lisboa-Cascais, e no nó de Frielas, na saída da Auto-Estrada 8 (Torres Vedras-Lisboa).

JPA

Lusa/fim


----------



## iceworld (18 Fev 2008 às 09:21)

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/Cerca+de+180+inundacoes.htm


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:32)

*Mau Tempo: Vias cortadas, ribeiras a transbordar e inundações domésticas no distrito de Lisboa*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 08:43

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - As chuvas de hoje de madrugada causaram inundações domésticas, corte de vias rodoviárias e fizeram transbordar ribeiras nos concelhos de Cascais, Oeiras e Loures, segundo o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Lisboa (CDOS).

As zonas da Parede (no concelho de Cascais), Algés e Barcarena (concelho de Oeiras) e o concelho de Loures são as zonas mais afectadas.

De acordo com a mesma fonte, as estradas nacionais 250, em Belas (concelho de Sintra), 249 em Trajouce, (concelho de Cascais), e 250 entre Talaíde e Barcarena (Concelho de Oeiras), estão cortadas.

As chuvas fortes fizeram transbordar as ribeiras do Jamor, Laje e Barcarena, todas no concelho de Oeiras.

Entre as 00:00 e as 08:30 de hoje, o CDOS atendeu 238 chamadas telefónicas de socorro.

SB

Lusa/Fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:32)

*Mau Tempo: Protecção Civil de Lisboa recebeu 70 chamadas, pelo menos duas pessoas foram retiradas de casa*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 08:50

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - O serviço de Protecção Civil da Câmara Municipal de Lisboa recebeu hoje de manhã cerca de 70 chamadas devido a inundações em casas e ruas, que obrigaram à retirada de casa de pelo menos duas pessoas.

"Houve cerca de 70 participações para a protecção civil, na sua maioria devido a inundações em casas e na via pública", disse à agência Lusa Ana Lencastre, da Protecção Civil Municipal.

Segundo a responsável, as várias inundações em Lisboa obrigaram à retirada de uma pessoa de uma casa municipal na rua Barão Sabrosa e de outra na Rua das Taipas, estando ainda os serviços a acompanhar uma situação semelhante na rua João Crisóstomo.

Na via pública, Ana Lencastre adiantou que se encontram inundados e cortados ao trânsito os túneis do Campo Grande e Rego, a Calçada de Carriche e a Pimenteira, por baixo do Viaduto Duarte Pacheco, apelando aos automobilistas para evitarem estas zonas.

Durante a madrugada, chegaram ainda à Protecção Civil vários informações sobre cortes no abastecimento de gás, principalmente na zona de Alvalade, disse a responsável, acrescentando que o piquete da Lisboa Gás está já na rua e dentro de cerca de uma hora deverá começar a ser reposto o fornecimento de gás.

De acordo com a mesma fonte, o serviço de Protecção Civil Municipal tem dois técnicos na rua a acompanhar as situações e seis na sede.

CFF

Lusa/Fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:32)

*Mau Tempo: Calçada de Carrixe e nó de Frielas cortados ao trânsito, GNR*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 08:58

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - A calçada de Carriche e o acesso da A8 a Frielas continuam cortados ao trânsito devido às inundações provocadas pelas chuvas intensas de hoje de madrugada, segundo a Brigada de Trânsito da GNR.

Em declarações à Lusa, fonte da GNR deu também conta de dois acidentes no IC19, um despiste de um pesado de mercadorias na zona da Amadora, sentido Lisboa-Sintra, e um acidente envolvendo feridos na zona de Rio de Mouro.

O trânsito circula também com complicações na A5.

Entretanto foi já restabelecido o trânsito na Estrada Marginal Lisboa-Cascais.

As fortes chuvas que caíram sobre a região de Lisboa provocaram quase duas centenas de pedidos de socorro para os Sapadores Bombeiros, esgotando a capacidade de resposta da corporação, e provocaram o caos no trânsito nos acessos à capital.

Os concelhos de Lisboa, Almada e Sintra foram os mais fustigados pelas chuvas intensas que se registaram desde a noite de domingo, disse à Lusa uma fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia.

FZP/JPA

Lusa/Fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:33)

*Mau Tempo: Linha do Norte cortada devido a inundação*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 09:00

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - A Linha do Norte está totalmente interrompida desde as 08:00 de hoje devido à inundação das vias na zona de Sacavém, disse Lusa fonte da Refer - Rede Ferroviária.

"O troço entre Bobadela e Santa Iria, na região de Lisboa está totalmente inundado", adiantou a fonte.

Às 07:00 estavam duas vias alagadas, mas a situação piorou, obrigando ao corte total da Linha do Norte cerca das 08:00, adiantou a fonte.

"Nenhum comboio chega e parte de Lisboa", referiu.

De acordo com a mesma fonte, os comboios ao longo da linha estão a ficar parados nas estações mais próximas.

A Refer não consegue estimar quando será resolvida a situação.

SB

Lusa/Fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:34)

*Mau tempo: Cerca de 180 inundações no distrito de Lisboa - Protecção Civil*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 09:03

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - Cerca de 180 inundações, sete desabamentos de terras e quatro quedas de árvores é o balanço dos estragos causados pela chuva hoje de madrugada no distrito de Lisboa, disse à Lusa fonte da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.

Os concelhos de Oeiras e Loures são, até ao momento, os mais afectados, disse a mesma fonte, sublinhando que este balanço não inclui os estragos na cidade de Lisboa.

A fonte da Protecção Civil acrescentou que em Oeiras quatro pessoas foram retiradas das suas casas por estas apresentarem risco de derrocada iminente.

Em rio de Mouro, concelho de Sintra, três veículos ficaram inundados, tendo sido resgatadas cinco pessoas do interior destas viaturas.

Em Sacavém, concelho de Loures, a Praça da República, está com dois metros de altura de água.

No concelho de Loures - onde o leito do rio Trancão já subiu muito acima da média -, a estrada que liga Santo António dos Cavaleiros a Frielas está cortada ao trânsito.

Em Oeiras, o leito da ribeira de Barcarena, Lajes e Jamor também já ultrapassou as margens e a variante Oeiras-Marginal apresenta um metro de altura de água. Várias estradas em Barcarena estão também cortadas ao trânsito.

Cortada ao trânsito está também a baixa de Algés, de onde foram evacuadas pessoas e veículos.

Em Setúbal, o número de inundações ascende a 30.

A fonte da Protecção Civil acrescentou que a governadora civil do distrito de Lisboa está a acompanhar a situação, juntamente com elementos da PSP, GNR, bombeiros e Cruz Vermelha Portuguesa.

CP

Lusa/Fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:35)

*Lisboa: Cerca de 70 agentes tentam auxiliar automobilistas - PSP trânsito*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 09:07

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - Cerca de 70 agentes da divisão de trânsito da PSP estão espalhados pela cidade de Lisboa para auxiliar os automobilistas que se encontram em dificuldades devido às inundações provocadas pela chuva que tem assolado a capital.

"Temos entre 60 a 70 agentes nas estradas da capital para ajudar as pessoas. A chuva não dá tréguas e por isso não temos mãos a medir", referiu fonte da PSP.

De acordo com a Divisão de Trânsito da PSP de Lisboa, a situação mantém-se caótica com dezenas de estradas encerradas ou condicionadas, lençóis de água, tampas de esgoto levantadas e muitos carros avariados.

"Os túneis do Campo Grande e Campo Pequeno mantêm-se cortados ao trânsito. Temos registo de situações um pouco por toda a cidade", disse, salientando que "a chuva que continua a cair não está a ajudar a situação".

A divisão de trânsito da PSP não consegue, por enquanto, quantificar o número de pedidos de auxílio que tem vindo a receber.

"Nós queríamos aconselhar as pessoas a seguir vias alternativas mas o problema é que não há. As entradas e saídas de Lisboa estão inundadas ou condicionadas e com trânsito intenso", disse a fonte, aconselhando as pessoas a ter "calma, paciência e sobretudo muito cuidado".

Até ao momento, não há registo de acidentes de aviação graves apenas "pequenos toques" sem grandes consequências.

As fortes chuvas que caíram sobre a região de Lisboa provocaram quase duas centenas de pedidos de socorro para os Sapadores de Bombeiros, esgotando a capacidade de resposta da corporação.

Os concelhos de Lisboa, Almada e Sintra foram os mais fustigados pelas chuvas intensas que se registaram desde a noite de domingo, disse à Lusa uma fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia.

DD

Lusa/Fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:35)

*Mau Tempo: Cerca de 15 mil pessoas sem electricidade nas zonas de Oeiras e Cascais*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 09:11

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - Cerca de 15 mil pessoas na zona de Oeiras e Cascais estão hoje sem electricidade devido à inundação da subestação da EDP na Abóboda, concelho de Cascais, disse à agência Lusa fonte da empresa.

A trovoada e a forte chuva que começaram a cair ao início da madrugada de hoje na zona da Grande Lisboa e concelhos limítrofes provocaram a inundação de várias instalações da EDP, levando a cortes de abastecimento desde as 05:00 de hoje.

"Os maiores problemas registaram-se na Lezíria do Ribatejo e a norte de Cascais, onde ainda se encontra inundada a subestação da Abóboda, estando cerca de 15 mil pessoas ainda sem electricidade", disse a fonte.

Em várias zonas de Lisboa, os semáforos estão desligados ou a funcionar apenas com o sinal amarelo intermitente-

A EDP espera repor em breve o abastecimento de electricidade.

CFF

Lusa/Fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:35)

*Mau Tempo: Estação do Jardim Zoológico fechada para limpeza - Metropolitano*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 09:13

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - A estação do Jardim Zoológico (Sete Rios), na Linha Azul, do Metropolitano de Lisboa foi encerrada cerca das 07:30 de hoje para limpeza, na sequência das chuvas, disse fonte do Metro.

A chuva entrou na estação em grande quantidade pelas escadas de acesso ao metro, obrigando à limpeza da área, adiantou a fonte.

A situação deverá ficar regularizada cerca das 09:30, referiu a fonte, acrescentando que não há qualquer outra situação anormal na rede do metropolitano.

SB

Lusa/Fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:36)

*Oeiras: Quatro famílias retiradas de casa devido a perigo de derrocada - Protecção Civil*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 09:28

Oeiras, Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - Três famílias residentes em Barcarena e uma em Porto Salvo foram hoje retiradas das suas casas pela Protecção Civil de Oeiras, devido ao perigo de derrocada das habitações, disse à Lusa o responsável daquele organismo.

De acordo com o comandante Vítor Leal, os bombeiros estão desde as 03:00 a receber "muitas dezenas" de telefonemas de todo o concelho relatando casos de inundações em residências e estabelecimentos comerciais, motivadas pela subida das águas do rio Tejo.

Vítor Leal adiantou que as freguesias de Algés, Oeiras e Barcarena foram as mais afectadas, com dezenas de casas inundadas, carros submersos e estradas cortadas.

Em Barcarena, três famílias tiveram de ser retiradas das suas habitações, devido ao "perigo iminente de derrocada", uma situação que afectou uma outra família em Porto Salvo.

Todas as pessoas retiradas de suas casas foram levadas para quartéis de bombeiros, não havendo ainda previsão de quando poderão regressar.

"A chuva parou por agora [09:00], mas o problema vai continuar a por-se enquanto o caudal do rio não baixar", explicou o comandante Vitor Leal.

RYC

Lusa/fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:47)

Ponto da Situação:

*Mau tempo com chuvas diluviais*
18 de Fevereiro, 09:23

*De acordo com o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Lisboa, as chuvas de hoje de madrugada causaram inundações domésticas, corte de vias rodoviárias e fizeram transbordar ribeiras nos concelhos de Cascais, Oeiras e Loures.*

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil já registou *180 inundações*, 7 desabamentos de terra e quatro quedas de árvores no distrito de Lisboa. Os concelhos de Oeiras e Loures são, até ao momento, os mais afectados. Em Setúbal, o número de inundações ascende a 30.

Fonte da Protecção Civil afirmou entrentanto à Agência Lusa que a governadora civil do distrito de Lisboa está a acompanhar a situação, juntamente com elementos da PSP, GNR, bombeiros e Cruz Vermelha Portuguesa.
*
Acessos cortados*

A Calçada de Carriche e o acesso da A8 a Frielas continuam cortados ao trânsito devido a inundações. O túnel no sentido Saldanha/Campo Grande e Campo Grande/Saldanha bem como o do Campo Pequeno estão cortados devido a inundações e lamas.

A Linha do Norte está totalmente interrompida desde as 08:00 de hoje devido à inundação das vias na zona de Sacavém, disse à Lusa fonte da Refer - Rede Ferroviária.

A estação do Jardim Zoológico (Sete Rios), na Linha Azul, do Metropolitano de Lisboa foi encerrada cerca das 07:30 de hoje para limpeza, na sequência das chuvas.

Os acessos a Lisboa estão completamente congestionados e há já erca de 70 agentes da divisão de trânsito da PSP estão espalhados pela cidade de Lisboa para auxiliar os automobilistas que se encontram em dificuldades devido às inundações.

De acordo com o Instituto de Meteorologia, os concelhos de Lisboa, Almada e Sintra foram os mais fustigados pelas chuvas intensas que se registaram desde a noite de domingo.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 10:05)

*Almada: Mau tempo provocou derrocada e corte de estrada em Porto Brandão -- Protecção Civil*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 09:57

Almada, Setúbal, 18 Fev (Lusa) - A chuva e vento fortes que se fizeram sentir durante a noite provocaram hoje o arrastamento de um muro em Porto Brandão, Almada, que provocou danos materiais em 10 viaturas e levou ao corte de estrada no local.

De acordo com o vereador da Protecção Civil da Câmara Municipal de Almada, Rui Jorge Martins, a ocorrência deu-se por volta das 02:30 não provocou outros danos que não os materiais nas viaturas que estavam estacionadas junto à via, que acabou por ser cortada.

A situação está entretanto em vias de resolução e a Protecção Civil espera ter o trânsito reposto na estrada de acesso entre o Monte de Caparica e Porto Brandão ainda durante a manhã, depois da remoção total das pedras e lamas que ainda se encontram na via.

Os Bombeiros Voluntários da Trafaria foram os primeiros avisados da ocorrência, dado que servem as freguesias da Caparica e Trafaria e confirmaram ter sido a situação mais grave registada.

No entanto, fonte do quartel da Trafaria adiantou à Agência Lusa terem sido recebidas e registadas, durante a noite, cerca de 70 ocorrências, quase todas relativas a inundações em casas particulares nas duas freguesias.

Nos quartéis dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Almada e Cacilhas a noite foi mais calma, apesar do registo de algumas inundações e do entupimento de algumas caixas de esgotos, "situações próprias e normais nestes dias mais chuvosos", referiu fonte dos bombeiros de Almada.

Dos Bombeiros Voluntários da Costa de Caparica não foi possível apurar qualquer balanço em tempo útil, visto que todos os elementos do comando estão no terreno.

VYG

Lusa/Fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 10:11)

*Mau Tempo: Caos no trânsito e inundações várias (Síntese)*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 10:00

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - Caos no trânsito rodoviário com estradas inundadas, a linha do Norte cortada e inundações em vários locais são o balanço das fortes chuvas registadas hoje de madrugada no distrito de Lisboa.

Cerca de 180 inundações, sete desabamentos de terras e quatro quedas de árvores registaram-se no distrito de Lisboa, tendo os concelhos de Oeiras e Loures sido os mais afectados, disse fonte da protecção Civil.

Em Lisboa, o serviço municipal de Protecção Civil recebeu 70 chamadas devido a inundações em casas e ruas, que obrigaram à retirada de pelo menos duas pessoas.

No que respeita ao trânsito, os túneis do Campo Grande e Rego, a Calçada de Carriche e a Pimenteira, por baixo do viaduto Duarte Pacheco, também inundaram.

Por seu turno, a estação do Jardim Zoológico (Sete Rios), na Linha Azul, do Metropolitano de Lisboa esteve encerrada desde as 07:30 para limpeza devido às fortes chuvas, reabrindo pouco depois das 09:30, disse fonte da empresa.

A calçada de Carriche e o acesso da A8 a Frielas também encerraram ao trânsito.

Durante a madrugada, a Protecção Civil recebeu telefonemas a informar sobre locais privados de abastecimento de gás, principalmente na zona de Alvalade.

Em Oeiras, quatro pessoas tiveram que ser retiradas das suas casas por estas estarem em risco de ruir.

Em Rio de Mouro (Sintra) cinco pessoas foram retiradas do interior de veículos completamente inundados.

A linha do Norte está totalmente interrompida desde as 08:00 devido a inundações das vias nas zonas de Sacavém, segundo fonte da Rede Ferroviária (REFER), que não consegue estimar quando é que a situação vai estar resolvida.

Em Sacavém, a Praça da República está cortada ao trânsito, apresentando dois metros de altura de água.

Os concelhos de Oeiras e Loures foram os que registaram mais estragos.

Em Oeiras, o leito da ribeira de Barcarena, Lajes e Jamor extravasou e a variante Oeiras-Marginal fechou ao trânsito, mas já reabriu.

Em Loures, a estrada que liga Frielas e Santo António dos Cavaleiros também está cortada ao trânsito e em Setúbal registaram-se 30 inundações.

Também a baixa de Algés está fechada ao trânsito devido a inundações várias, tendo os bombeiros locais registado 50 chamadas de pedido de socorro.

As fortes chuvadas de hoje de madrugada e início da manhã provocaram igualmente cortes no abastecimento de energia eléctrica, encontrando-se cerca de 15 mil residentes nas zonas de Oeiras e Cascais privadas de electricidade devido à inudação da subestação da EDP da Abóbada, disse fonte da EDP.

Segundo a mesma fonte, os maiores problemas registaram-se na Lezíria do Ribatejo e a norte de Cascais, onde ainda se encontra inundada a subestação da Abóboda, estando cerca de 15 mil pessoas ainda sem electricidade.

Em várias zonas de Lisboa, os semáforos estão a funcionar apenas com o amarelo intermitente.

CP/SB/CFF/DD//FZP/JPA

Lusa/Fim.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 10:23)

*Mau Tempo: Protecção Civil de Loures apela habitantes para não sairem*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 10:15

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - A Protecção Civil de Loures está a apelar aos habitantes para que não saiam de carro em direcção a Lisboa devido ao congestionamento do trânsito e corte de algumas vias, na sequência do mau tempo.

O concelho de Loures é um dos mais atingidos pelas chuvas fortes que estão a cair desde hoje de madrugada e que obrigaram já ao realojamento de mais de 15 pessoas.

De acordo com fonte da Protecção Civil de Loures, 15 pessoas residentes em Camarate tiveram de ser realojadas no quartel dos bombeiros, existindo também desalojados em Frielas, ainda por quantificar.

A chuva obrigou ao corte do nó de Frielas, o principal acesso a Lisboa, e à Estrada Nacional 8, que liga Loures a Santo António de Cavaleiros, e a Estrada Nacional 10, que liga Sacavém a Vila Franca de Xira, na zona da Bobadela.

A mesma fonte adiantou que não vale a pena as pessoas saírem de automóvel porque o "trânsito está parado", reflectindo-se também no movimento da Carris.

Também a linha ferroviária suburbana de Loures está suspensa, devido ao corte temporário da Linha do Norte - onde se integra - devido a inundação.

Além das situações de trânsito foram também registadas algumas inundações domésticas.

De acordo com a Protecção Civil, "há 10 anos que não chovia tanto" em Loures.

SB

Lusa/Fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 10:51)

*Mau Tempo: Reaberto lado sul da estação do metro do Jardim Zoológico*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 10:23

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - O lado sul da estação do metro do Jardim Zoológico (Sete Rios), na Linha Azul, reabriu às 09:50 após ter estado encerrado devido às chuvas, disse à Lusa fonte do Metro.

"O lado Sul na saída para o interface de transportes de Sete Rios já reabriu, encontrando-se ainda encerrado a saída para o Jardim Zoológico", adiantou.

A mesma fonte do Metro disse que a situação deverá estar resolvida em breve.

A chuva entrou na estação em grande quantidade pelas escadas de acesso ao metro, obrigando à limpeza da área.

Fonte do Metro referiu que não há qualquer situação anormal na rede do metropolitano.

A passagem subterrânea do túnel do metro do Terreiro do Paço estava hoje de manhã encerrado devido a inundação, constatou a agência Lusa no local.

A passagem, utilizada pelas pessoas que pretendem atravessar a estação fluvial para a Praça do Comércio, estava encerrada, com grades e uma fita vermelha que impedia passagem de peões.

DD/PL/SB

Lusa/Fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 11:01)

*Mau tempo: Lisboagás espera resolver problemas no abastecimento até final da manhã*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 10:51

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - A Lisboagás espera repor totalmente até ao final da manhã o abastecimento de gás afectado hoje pelas fortes chuvadas que desde a madrugada atingem a grande Lisboa e concelhos limítrofes, disse à agência Lusa a porta-voz da empresa.

"Se as condições melhorarem esperamos conseguir repor o serviço de gás até ao final da manhã", disse Ana Margarida Pereira, explicando que a interrupção no fornecimento de gás se ficou a dever a diversas inundações e se fez sentir nomeadamente nas zonas do Campo Grande e Campo Pequeno (Lisboa).

A mesma fonte disse que o abastecimento de gás está a ser reposto "gradualmente" e que o número de chamadas para o piquete de urgência da Lisboagás "baixou bastante" nas últimas horas.

Questionada pela agência Lusa sobre o número de pessoas afectadas, a porta-voz da Lisboagás afirmou não ser possível neste momento quantificar.

CFF/JS

Lusa/Fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 11:07)

*Mau Tempo: Instituto de Meteorologia altera aviso para Santarém, Lisboa e Setúbal*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 10:55

Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - Os distritos de Santarém, Lisboa e Setúbal foram colocados hoje de manhã pelo Instituto de Meteorologia sob aviso Laranja devido à previsão de chuva forte e trovoadas.

O aviso, que foi revisto às 09:48 de hoje, destina-se ao período entre as 10:00 e as 13:00, durante o qual se espera chuva ou aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.

O aviso Laranja é o terceiro de uma escala de quatro.

Anteriormente, o Instituto de Meteorologia tinha colocado oito distritos de Portugal continental sob aviso Amarelo, cinco deles - Santarém, Lisboa, Setúbal, Beja e Faro - devido à previsão de chuva por vezes forte e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.

Na última actualização, continuam sob aviso Amarelo, os distritos de Beja, Faro Viseu, Guarda e Castelo Branco.

SB

Lusa/Fim


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 11:10)

*Setúbal: Bombeiros Sapadores receberam dezenas de pedidos de ajuda e ficaram sem central telefónica*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 10:59

Setúbal, 18 Fev (Lusa) - Um relâmpago danificou a central telefónica dos Bombeiros Sapadores de Setúbal que cerca das 10:30 tinham apenas uma linha telefónica para atender dezenas de pedidos de ajuda, disse à Lusa o comandante da corporação.

Segundo Mário Macedo, os bombeiros já têm todos os meios na rua e já foram chamados os elementos quê estavam de folga para acorrerem aos inúmeros pedidos de socorro.

Os pedidos de ajuda começaram a chegar ao Quartel dos Bombeiros Sapadores cerca das 09:30, quando uma forte trovoada, acompanhada de chuva muito intensa, se abateu sobre a cidade de Setúbal.

Na Avenida Luísa Todi já há pequenas inundações e o túnel do Quebedo, que liga a Avenida 5 de Outubro à Avenida Jaime Cortesão, foi temporariamente encerrado.

A principal preocupação das autoridades prende-se com a possibilidade da chuva intensa se manter até às 13:00, altura em que se verifica a preia-mar, o que poderá provocar maiores inundações na baixa setubalense.

GR

Lusa/Fim


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 11:49)

*Cerca de 180 inundações*

Concelhos de Oeiras e Loures são os mais afectados, segundo a Protecção Civil

Cerca de 180 inundações, sete desabamentos de terras e quatro quedas de árvores é o balanço dos estragos causados pela chuva hoje de madrugada no distrito de Lisboa, disse à Lusa fonte da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil. 

Os concelhos de Oeiras e Loures são, até ao momento, os mais afectados, disse a mesma fonte, sublinhando que este balanço não inclui os estragos na cidade de Lisboa. 

A fonte da Protecção Civil acrescentou que em Oeiras quatro pessoas foram retiradas das suas casas por estas apresentarem risco de derrocada iminente. 

Em rio de Mouro, concelho de Sintra, três veículos ficaram inundados, tendo sido resgatadas cinco pessoas do interior destas viaturas. 

Em Sacavém, concelho de Loures, a Praça da República, está com dois metros de altura de água. 

No concelho de Loures - onde o leito do rio Trancão já subiu muito acima da média -, a estrada que liga Santo António dos Cavaleiros a Frielas está cortada ao trânsito. 

Em Oeiras, o leito da ribeira de Barcarena, Lajes e Jamor também já ultrapassou as margens e a variante Oeiras-Marginal apresenta um metro de altura de água. Várias estradas em Barcarena estão também cortadas ao trânsito. 

Cortada ao trânsito está também a baixa de Algés, de onde foram evacuadas pessoas e veículos. 

Em Setúbal, o número de inundações ascende a 30. 

A fonte da Protecção Civil acrescentou que a governadora civil do distrito de Lisboa está a acompanhar a situação, juntamente com elementos da PSP, GNR, bombeiros e Cruz Vermelha Portuguesa. 

Cerca de 15 mil pessoas sem electricidade em Oeiras e Cascais 

Cerca de 15 mil pessoas na zona de Oeiras e Cascais estão hoje sem electricidade devido à inundação da subestação da EDP na Abóboda, concelho de Cascais.

A trovoada e a forte chuva que começaram a cair ao início da madrugada de hoje na zona da Grande Lisboa e concelhos limítrofes provocaram a inundação de várias instalações da EDP, levando a cortes de abastecimento desde as 5h00 de hoje. 

"Os maiores problemas registaram-se na Lezíria do Ribatejo e a norte de Cascais, onde ainda se encontra inundada a subestação da Abóboda, estando cerca de 15 mil pessoas ainda sem electricidade", disse a fonte. 

Em várias zonas de Lisboa, os semáforos estão desligados ou a funcionar apenas com o sinal amarelo intermitente- 

A EDP espera repor em breve o abastecimento de electricidade. 

In:Sic


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 12:20)

*Aviso laranja*

Mau tempo instala o caos nos distritos de Santarém, Lisboa e Setúbal
A chuva intensa que cai desde a tarde de ontem está a instalar o caos nalguns pontos do país. Em todo o continente, o mau tempo causou mais de 200 inundações. Em Setúbal, os Bombeiros Sapadores receberam dezenas de pedidos de ajuda mas ficaram, entretanto, sem central telefónica.

Um relâmpago danificou a central telefónica dos Bombeiros Sapadores, que ficaram assim, cerca das 10h30, com apenas apenas uma linha telefónica para acudir às dezenas de pedidos de ajuda que iam chegando.

Segundo Mário Macedo, os bombeiros já têm todos os meios na rua e já foram chamados os elementos quê estavam de folga para acorrerem aos inúmeros pedidos de socorro, que começaram a chegar ao Quartel  cerca das 09h30.


O Instituto de Meteorologia colocou entretanto sob aviso laranja - o terceiro de uma escala de quatro - os distritos de Santarém, Lisboa e Setúbal devido à previsão de chuva forte e trovoadas. 

A principal preocupação das autoridades prende-se com a possibilidade da chuva intensa se manter até às 13h00, altura em que se verifica a preia-mar, o que poderá provocar maiores inundações. 

Mais de 200 inundações 

Mais de 200 inundações, uma dezena de árvores caídas e outros tantos desabamentos e deslizamentos de terra são o balanço das fortes chuvas no continente, segundo a Protecção Civil, que não refere a existência de vítimas. 

Entre as 00h00 e as 08h00 horas registaram-se 211 inundações, 10 quedas de árvores, nove desabamentos, três deslizamentos de terra e a queda de uma estrutura disse à agência Lusa fonte da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil. 

Os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal são os mais afectados pelo mau tempo, tendo-se registado no distrito da capital 178 inundações, sete desabamentos, três deslizamentos de terra e quatro quedas de árvores. 

Em Sacavém, a baixa estrá completamente inundada, deixando encurrados moradores e automobilistas.Em Loures, 15 pessoas tiveram de ser retiradas de casa e realojadas plas autoridades. 

A Protecção Civil já pediu mesmo aos moradores que não tentem chegar a Lisboa de carro, devido aos congestionamentos no trânsito. A Calçada de Carriche, o acesso da A8 a Frielas e a baixa de Algés continuam cortadas. 

Há várias estradas intransitáveis e o trânsito está a ser desviado de algumas entradas na capital. Há registo de dificuldades também em Cascais e Oeiras, onde quatro pessoas tiveram de ser retiradas de casa devido ao risco de derrocada. 

Em Rio de Mouro, concelho de Sintra, cinco pessoas foram resgatadas de três veículos inundados. 

Corte também na Linha do Norte desde as 08h00, devido à inundação das vias na zona de Sacavém. 

Em Sintra, as várias corporações de bombeiros do concelho continuam a mobilizar os seus efectivos para auxiliar as populações que, desde as 04h00, têm feito chegar aos quartéis centenas de pedidos de ajuda devido ao mau tempo. 

O comandante dos bombeiros de Algueirão/Mem Martins, Mário Reis, disse à Lusa que desde as 04h00 recebeu dezenas de pedidos de ajuda relativos a "inundações na via pública e habitações", com elevados danos materiais. 

Sem luz nem gás

As inundações em Lisboa causaram a interrupção do abastecimento de gás nalgumas zonas, nomeadamente do Campo Grande e Campo Pequeno.

A Lisboagás espera repor totalmente, até ao final da manhã, o abastecimento de gás afectado pelas fortes chuvadas que atingem a grande Lisboa e concelhos limítrofes. 

As chuvas fortes provocaram ainda inundações em várias instalações da EDP. Cerca de 10 mil pessoas estão, neste momento, sem electricidade em Oeiras e Cascais. 

In:Sic


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 13:22)

*Mau tempo: Retirado carro das águas do Jamor, corpo de mulher, cerca de 30 anos - Protecção Civil*
18 de Fevereiro de 2008, 13:13

Belas, Sintra, 18 Fev (Lusa) - O carro que caiu hoje ao Rio Jamor, em Belas, já foi retirado das águas, tendo sido encontrado o corpo de uma mulher no seu interior, disse fonte da Protecção Civil.

"Há uma vítima de sexo feminino, com cerca de 30 anos, e estava presa com o cinto de segurança", afirmou aos jornalistas o segundo comandante distrital da Protecção Civil, Diniz Jesus.

Após a remoção do carro, a grua rebentou um dos cabos eléctricos junto ao local, o que provocou várias faíscas e alarmou a população, que assiste aos trabalhos.

Alguns residentes na zona contaram à Lusa que seguiam duas pessoas dentro do veículo e que foi também encontrada no local uma cadeira de bebé.

"As indicações que tínhamos de populares que se encontravam na área é que seriam duas pessoas. Se havia mais alguém e não tinha cinto de segurança naturalmente foi arrastado pela corrente das águas", referiu o mesmo responsável da Protecção Civil.

"Vamos saber quem é a vítima e só depois de contactar os familiares é que vamos saber se havia uma criança ou não", acrescentou.

O carro, de cor bordeaux, ficou praticamente destruído e a marca irreconhecível.

Cerca de 10 bombeiros de Queluz e de Belas encontram-se no local, com quatro viaturas, uma ambulância e uma grua.

No local, estão ainda cerca de uma dezena de agentes da PSP e dezenas de pessoas que acorreram àquele sítio.

JYR.

Lusa/Fim


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2008 às 13:25)

bons dias tive agora a ver as noticias e fikei  pois é incrível como o nosso país é frágil


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 16:43)

- Algarve: duas barras fechadas

- «Chuva veio em boa hora»

- Pavilhão multiusos do Sporting fechado

- Aljustrel: centro de saúde e quartel inundados

- Mau tempo: a culpa é das câmaras

- Azeitão: encontrada morta debaixo de um carro

- Lisboa: pior já passou

- 200 carros submersos em Alcântara

- Cheias: Loja do Cidadão das Laranjeiras fechada

- Buraca: cinco carros soterrados

- Loures acciona plano de emergência

- Loures: 26 pessoas resgatadas de autocarro


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 16:46)

spiritmind disse:


> bons dias tive agora a ver as noticias e fikei  pois é incrível como o nosso país é frágil



As nossas cidades são uma tristeza urbanística. Mesmo 100mm não deveriam provocar todo este caos.


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2008 às 16:52)

_- Pavilhão multiusos do Sporting fechado
_


Caramba... O meu Sporting este ano passa a vida a meter água! APRE


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 17:02)

*Corpo desaparecido no acidente desta manhã*





Depois de uma primeira vítima mortal retirado do automóvel, está confirmado o desaparecimento de um segundo corpo, em consequência do acidente que ocorreu esta manhã na N117 entre Queluz e Belas. Os Bombeiros de Belas já percorreram parte da ribeira do Jamor até Queluz, mas o corpo ainda não apareceu. Este acidente poderá fazer subir para duas, o número de vítimas mortais em Sintra em resultado do mau tempo desta madrugada.

Foto: LUSA


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 19:16)

Vince disse:


> As nossas cidades são uma tristeza urbanística. Mesmo 100mm não deveriam provocar todo este caos.


Enquanto se continuarem a construir prédios e mais prédios a escassos metros de altura em relação ao nível médio do mar, enquanto se insistir em manter as hortas mesmo em cima dos leitos destes ribeiros em terreno praticamente plano, e neles se construírem barracas e armazéns de arrumo de material, as coisas não vão melhorar. Por mais obras que se façam, é impossível travar a corrente de um leito de cheia. É idêntico ao que se passa no Ribatejo, acostumados a viver de mãos dadas com o subir das águas do rio Tejo. O vale de Odivelas, Loures e Sacavém é igual. A altura é a mesma!  
Numa das reportagens da TVI a um habitante de Sacavém dizia: "Moro aqui há quase 20 anos e nunca vi nada assim". Claro, isto porque, se não estou em erro a ultima "grande cheia em Lisboa" ocorreu em 1983 (ou 1987? Ajudem-me a ser mais preciso!), já para não falar de 1967 ontem falado na RTP. Mas ainda assim esse habitante foi morar para aquele lugar. Será que não sabia o quão baixo está a baixa de Sacavém?

E felizmente estávamos em maré baixa. A maré-alta seria uma verdadeira tampa aos afluentes do Tejo, e se já assim o Trancão transbordou, com a passagem impedida eu nem quero pensar.
E se formos a ver bem, as quantidades de precipitação foram muito idênticas a 1967. As estações em redor de Lisboa voltaram a atingir valores de precipitação superiores a 100mm. E em poucas horas.

Em Odivelas, e graças às obras que se fizeram em torno do alargamento e limpeza da ribeira, tudo correu parcialmente bem. A água saiu do seu leito em apenas algumas zonas específicas alagando as hortas e arrastando muitos dos materiais hortícolas que se encontravam nelas. As perdas são apenas ao nível da agricultura de pequena subsistência: são pequenos pedaços de terra que pertencem a pessoas que as usam mais ou menos como passatempo. Mas em Loures as perdas devem ter sido maiores. Para lá corre toda a nossa água, e também porque lá a agricultura já tem um elevado peso económico.

Voltando a Odivelas, o principal problema aqui, foi que com a ribeira nos limites do transbordo de água, a rotunda do Senhor Roubado à saída de Odivelas (que liga Odivelas, Lisboa, Loures) estava impedida de escoar água, e ficou intransitável, tal era a altura da água. Daí o fecho da calçada de Carriche, que provocou um parcial isolamento da cidade, com filas e filas de transito que só começou a escoar depois das 11:30.
Este é mais um problema que nunca terá solução, uma vez que a rotunda está a 300m do leito da ribeira. A não ser que se construam diques por tudo o que é lado!

Sinto muito a morte de quem perdeu a vida neste temporal. Sinto muito pelas perdas da maioria. Mas quanto àquelas que vão à televisão dizer que a água lhes subiu 1, 2, 3 metros, que sempre que chove muito acontece algo assim, e que a junta/câmara não os ajuda em nada, eu só lhes tenho a dizer: “SORTE!” Tiveram muita sorte por tudo ter ocorrido na hora da maré baixa. E as pessoas de Sacavém, Loures e até mesmo em Odivelas, sabem bem o risco que correm, ou não se sentisse em Sacavém e em Loures o efeito das marés, quanto mais o efeito das cheias. Ousa-se perante a natureza, e a natureza acaba por brincar com essa ousadia.

Peço desculpa o meu “tom de revolta”, mas há determinados comportamentos neste povo português que me ultrapassam. Sempre com a mania de acusar aquele e o outro pelas coisas menos boas, quando muitas vezes a culpa é de nós mesmos. Mas e admiti-lo? 
O PDM das câmaras municipais é péssimo, sabemos disso. Mas a consciência das pessoas que construíram nesses lugares (e sabe-se que a construção de grande parte desses edifícios ribeirinhos foram feitos de forma ilegal), não é melhor. Falha o governo/autarquias, mas a meu ver a maior falha é do inconsciente que testa, neste caso, a sua própria vida.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2008 às 19:56)

*Grua de 20 metros tombou em Olhão devido ao mau tempo*

Uma grua de 20 metros de altura tombou no passado domingo, no Loteamento da Quinta João de Ourém, no concelho de Olhão, devido ao forte vento, mas não provocou vítimas nem estragos de monta.

A queda deu-se cerca das 10h20 da manhã, quando o vento era forte e se ouviu um grande estrondo.

Por sorte, como se pode ver nas fotografias enviadas por um leitor, a grua caiu no meio de uma rua, e não houve nem feridos, nem prejuízos materiais de monta

Livraram-se de estragos as viaturas e edifícios próximos e só por sorte não havia peões ou automóveis a circular.

Rapidamente a PSP compareceu no local, que foi depois vedado, e em 24 horas já não havia vestígios da grua acidentada.









Fonte: Barlavento Online

 Impressionante


----------



## rossby (19 Fev 2008 às 20:58)

Para quem viu a estreia do programa da Maria Elisa sobre as grandes inundações do passado, onde um responsável da Cãmara Municipal de Loures não esperou sequer 12 horas para "pagar" pelo que disse:

http://abrupto.blogspot.com/2008/02/vamos-ver-2-foi-o-que-eu-disse-ontem-no.html


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2008 às 13:04)

*Mau tempo: prédio em risco de ruir*

A Câmara Municipal de Odivelas alertou esta quarta-feira para a necessidade de retirar e realojar os moradores de um prédio do Bairro da Serra da Luz que se encontra em risco de ruir na sequência do temporal de segunda-feira.

Mau tempo deverá regressar no fim-de-semana. Famílias passaram o final de tarde e noite a desocupar o edifífio, segundo avançou a SicNotícias.

O alerta dado em comunicado pela Câmara de Odivelas surgiu depois de os Técnicos dos Serviços Camarários terem-se deslocado ao local e verificado a «instabilidade e o perigo» que a permanência no prédio constitui para os moradores.

«Constatou-se que o imóvel, pelo exterior, tem visíveis linhas de rotura, bem como o deslocamento que se verifica entre as paredes e a estrutura de betão, podem significar o início da rotura dos solos de fundação do prédio urbano que levará inevitavelmente ao seu deslizamento encosta abaixo», diz o comunicado.

Face à previsão de que as condições meteorológicas durante esta semana não iam melhorar, a Câmara decidiu que se devia «convocar com carácter de urgência a Comissão Municipal de Protecção Civil e realojar provisoriamente as famílias em risco, em articulação com a Segurança Social».


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2008 às 13:07)

*Mau Tempo: Cerca de 400 alunos sem aulas em Odivelas*

"Lisboa, 18 Fev (Lusa) - Cerca de 400 alunos da Escola Preparatória Isabel Portugal, em Odivelas, ficaram hoje sem aulas devido à inundação de toda a área envolvente, disse à agência Lusa, a presidente da Junta de Freguesia, Graça Peixoto.


"A escola está numa situação desastrosa e perigosa", salientou a autarca que descreve a situação da escola como sendo "do quarto mundo".

O mau tempo causou ainda na Freguesia "alguns problemas electricos e pequenas derrocadas de muros e terras", disse a autarca.

A responsável pela Protecção Civil da Câmara de Odivelas, Cláudia Beiró, disse que os bombeiros voluntários registaram quase uma centena de pedidos de ajuda, só até à hora do almoço.

«A situação que requer algum cuidado é na Serra da Luz onde existe o risco de uma casa ser afectada por uma derrocada devido às águas», acrescentou a responsável.

Ao fundo da Calçada de Carriche, via que liga Odivelas a Lisboa, hoje ao fim da tarde ainda duas máquinas pesadas estavam a retirar lamas e resíduos arrastados pelas águas, junto às bombas de abastecimento de combustíveis da Galp, o que condicionava o normal tráfego rodoviário.

MPC."




Esta escola é a 600 metros de minha casa! E é provisória há pelo menos 20 anos...


----------

